# Whats the best food for kittens?



## charlie1981 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aged 12 weeks?

I dont pick them up until August but i'd like to be ready and get the food in while i can.

I had thought of getting them Royal Canin but apparantly its not the best??

Is Natures Menu & Orijen the best then? And am i right in thinking i can feed them RAW with the above?

Thank you for your advice


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Charlie,

Im curious what have you heard about Royal Canin to think its not the best food to feed your kittens? I use Royal Canin,James Wellbeloved,Almonature.
Wet foods, Natures menu,raw rabbit,chicken,white fish, a very small amount of tuna now and again, oh and Applaws which is a great food.Not tried Orijen but beleive its a good food. 

Also bear in mind to use whatever the breeder/previous owner has fed them on while you introduce them onto foods you will be feeding them eventually.

Good luck with your new babies!

Jo


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alot of peeps use the Orijen.. the only thing I found is that the kibble is quite big! So not sure how that would go down for a a little kitten.

My 2 are on James Wellbeloved for kittens and I give them a tin of Applaws each day as a suplement


----------



## charlie1981 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've just trawled through the 19 page 'what do you feed your cat' thread and theres lots of mixed views and opinions! 

I like the idea of JWB and natures menu / Applaws - i understand there will be a change over but i'd like to get them on something good from an early age.

What actually is the changeover period - is it the same with dogs (about a week?)


----------



## charlie1981 (Jun 24, 2008)

Forgot to ask - can you feed two different types of dry at the same time? So maybe JWB for lunch and RC for tea?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Forgot to ask - can you feed two different types of dry at the same time? So maybe JWB for lunch and RC for tea?


*Yea, I have both and it's mixed together in a big tub, lol*



> What actually is the changeover period - is it the same with dogs (about a week?)


*Yes, a week is normally ok, but just go by how the cat takes to it*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Jomall said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> Im curious what have you heard about Royal Canin to think its not the best food to feed your kittens? I use Royal Canin,James Wellbeloved,Almonature.
> Wet foods, Natures menu,raw rabbit,chicken,white fish, a very small amount of tuna now and again, oh and Applaws which is a great food.Not tried Orijen but beleive its a good food.
> ...


There was a bit of controversy last year regarding RC and it came out just after the poisoning scare in certain well known brand pet foods. With this happening a lot of the ingredients in all foods were being scrutinised and it was found that RC contained a potentially toxic substance called melamine.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Charlie..go with what your kitts breeder has done and then slowly,slowly,some great advice and 19 pages of whats best for your cat/kitt diet is a lot to take in but also food for thought as you've found outThe very best of luck with your kitt and i'm sure he/she will let you know one way or another what they like/agrees with them so wouldn't fret too much and naturally we will be wanting pics asap


----------

